# Possible rabbit seizure?



## Loong (Sep 30, 2018)

Help, my rabbit was behaving this way suddenly. 

Video link:


Any help is appreciated on what is happening to him.


----------



## Popsicles (Sep 30, 2018)

It could well be a seizure, I think the best thing would be to show this video to a rabbit savvy vet ASAP. How is he now?


----------



## Loong (Sep 30, 2018)

He is behaving normally now after this episode and peeing out. I will bring him to a vet to have him checked nonetheless.


----------



## JBun (Sep 30, 2018)

I agree it does look like a seizure. Sometimes it's a one time thing for some unknown reason, sometimes stress can cause it in some rabbits, and sometimes it's going to be caused by an underlying health issue like heat stroke, e. cuniculi, infection, toxins, etc. Have your bun seen by a knowledgeable rabbit vet asap.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/seizure.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Metabolic/Seizures_en.pdf
https://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## Meiks (Oct 2, 2018)

I had to bring my bunny into urgent care today for the same thing. But she did this floppy/seizure thing 3 times in the course of several hours last night. The vet is keeping her overnight and doing a test for 
E. Cuniculi among other things. From what I read of E. Cuniculi it seems to be a common cause of seizures like this but it sounds like a bad prognosis overall. So hopefully will know more tomorrow


----------



## Loong (Oct 2, 2018)

Brought my rabbit to the vet and was told that it was due to inflammation in his liver. Had him on medication and supplements for his liver and observing him.


----------



## sillylily (Aug 17, 2022)

My bunny has been treated with panacur for ec, also marbofloxacin for ear infection and 2 other abx. He had nystagmus, (no more nystigmus)but now falls over like this and sometimes it happens multiple times. I also read marbofloxacin can cause seizures. But it’s a mystery. I have been to two different vets….still everyone is baffled.


----------



## sillylily (Aug 17, 2022)

Meiks said:


> I had to bring my bunny into urgent care today for the same thing. But she did this floppy/seizure thing 3 times in the course of several hours last night. The vet is keeping her overnight and doing a test for
> E. Cuniculi among other things. From what I read of E. Cuniculi it seems to be a common cause of seizures like this but it sounds like a bad prognosis overall. So hopefully will know more tomorrow


What did they determine was the cause of his seizures? Thanks


----------

